# lets chat



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

anyone up for it??


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

it would appear not


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im in


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

no one came in tonight.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Every time I show up, nobody is there.

Has anyone attempted to meet at a specified time? Say 9 p.m. eastern time or something like that?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> no one came in tonight.










no one was there


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

chat


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

the chatroom is dead come in and talk!!!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

OMW


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

im there


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

im in.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

im there...


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

come on peoples


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

to the chat


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

im in again!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

once again
and again


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Bump. 
Come on lets get a chat goin


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on people


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

chat is dead


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im there.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

im baaack to the chat


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Come chat NOW!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come in people


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

come on theres like 10 people in here


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

going


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Drew said:


> going


 I'm too busy staring at your new avatar


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Every1 go to the chat


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Lahot said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > going
> ...


cant blame you


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Nobody there!!!

Drew-Who is that girl in your avatar? She is SMOKING!!!!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come to chat now people:bump: heh


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Im there


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ill be in there after 24 is over bout 10 pm


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

always when i'm in the chat there's nobody


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im in.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

im gonna sit this one out today. have fun.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> im gonna sit this one out today. have fun.










Alright, have fun.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

lets get another good one goin tonight


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Im







there


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

we need more peeps


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

lets get a good one goin tonight people


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

5 people currently chatting in the chatroom.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

*bump* come on everyone go to the chat


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

im there.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's pretty quiet in the chat room, I think I can hear my own heartbeat


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

how can i get there?


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in we got 6 so far


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

How do i get in the chat??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

look at the top of the page and click live chat


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

11 people now..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

12 people now!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

Record chat 15 peeps


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

16 now


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

cichlids and tankbusters chat now startin come on in guys


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in peeps


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

lets get this thing goin again


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

oops double posted


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in people


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

once again


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

10 consecutive posts there, someone had to break it up

chat is still going


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

anybody up for it??


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

im game right now


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

to the chatroom pfury!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

psrotten said:


> to the chatroom pfury!!!!


 Chill brother!!


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

BOO no one is ever in there.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

More people need to go...when there are a few people in there it really is a good time. Just give it a try....


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in people


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Ill be there in a few


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

it's now the 15th, are u in there every day?
i'm not tryin to put you down but is this an excuse to spam?















i know you were doin it 4 real but you posted ALOT!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

someone is callin me a postwhore finally
hehe, but at least i do ity for the site, and i dont worry about what my post count is


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

airtorey15 said:


> it's now the 15th, are u in there every day?
> i'm not tryin to put you down but is this an excuse to spam?
> 
> 
> ...


he gets people in the chat man. if you look at the date and time on his posts

he usually has only a few a day he spends more time in the chat

his average is only like 5 a day and there to get you in the chat most times


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

thanks freez, lets get this 
showon the road


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

anybody gonna chat 2nite?


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

chat is up and runnin


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

come on in


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in people


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

lets go


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

anyone comin in??


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

anybody gonna chat 2nite?


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come in its lonely in here


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in peeps


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in people


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy crap and i thought sweet lu was a post whore


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Death in # said:


> holy crap and i thought sweet lu was a post whore


 huh?

look at the timestamps ^


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

chats goin


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Come on in late nite chat


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Lets get some more peeps in the chat


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Bump


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

anybody wanna get the chatroom goin tonite?


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

wheres everybody at??


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Ill beback in a few i got some sh*t going on


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in people


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Come on in the chat


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on every1 go to the chat


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Come on in every1


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

i cant get in till i go home on tuesday so ill see ya guys then, if anyone has any probs in the chat pm me and ill see what i can do


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Bump come on in every1


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

come on in. need more people


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come in people


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

any body coming in tonite?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on In


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on in


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on we need some more people in the chat


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come in peeps


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Come om in every1


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on in guys


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on every1 go to the chat


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on late nite chat


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in people


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

comming.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in people


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Ill be rite in


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on we need some more peeps in the chat


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

chats are dyin people we need to keep them goin


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Some on every1 go to the chat


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

its on!!!!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

lets get a good chat goin on!!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

try to get this thing goin again


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come in to the chat


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

anybody goin 2 the chat?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on people we need some more people in the chat


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

tonight was supposed to be reptile chat but no one showed


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on go to the chat


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

get in here people damn!!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in people


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

its friday night lets get a good one goin


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sorry i made it in late last time.. had some car trouble..

cant make it in this sun.. going camping, so.. i dont think anyone else will make it either!! memorial day weakend! woohoo!!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

bump:


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in guys and gals


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

anybody goin to the chat??


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Why does nobody chat here and peaople still asking to chat, Why don't chat on MSN or something, I someone want to chat with me my msn email is: [email protected] Everybody are welcome


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i was just on but got off, there should be more people chating.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

I think the same but everytime I come here theres nobody here


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

chats lookin good so far


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/index.php?act=chat

come on in


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on in


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on we need some more peeps in the chat


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

anybody wanna gp in the chat tonite?

come on in


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on in


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come we need some more peeps in the chat


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on in


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on to to chat every1


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on we need some more people in the chat


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on in


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

Come in NOW, we need something to talk about!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in peeps


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Right now?


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

yeah


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

im in but i think we would only be 3


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

any up for chattin?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no lemmy go to bed


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> no lemmy go to bed


 I cant sleep


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well then ill go recruit bullsnake to swallow your furry ass whole, thatll put you to sleep


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> well then ill go recruit bullsnake to swallow your furry ass whole, thatll put you to sleep


 fine then I'll go to sleep


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you can whore posts in the Continue Sentence thread with me and bobme if you want, hey itll get u to 3k that much faster


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

come on in


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Lets Chat Everyone And get This damn chat room filled up


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

We need more peeps! Come on in...its Lakers Bashin' Night! Alcohol is on blueprint tonight.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

JOIN NOW!

lol


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

get it filled everyone!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

come on in


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

its on


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

psrotten said:


> its on


 Your not there


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

well its on i guess. come on in


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come in come in


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

TIGHT!! I WAS THEIR!!! SWEET!!!! :welcome:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

come on in


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

let's try to get the chat going tonite. come on in


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Go in.....theres only about 3 now hopefully more people!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

we need more people


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

bump


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

More people...join.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Join...now!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in people


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

come on people, LETS CHAT!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

come on in


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

im in


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

come on to the chat


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i be in there if you wanna pop in and call me an asshole









just make some noise so as i can hear you when you come in cause im post whorein









come on dont be scared sissies


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

come on


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

i'm in, but we still need more!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

come on in, shoot the sh*t keep it goin


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

please....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

to the chat room batman

be patient with me i m jamin my juke box but i m check every few seconds


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dont be a sissy


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

im in


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yo

ill be check in every few min so be patient i am in there


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

freez, im in


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i hear tumble weeds blown across the plane in here


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shot the breeze with mr.freez


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

im a comin freez


----------



## ipsd (Aug 11, 2004)

IM IN. Where you at ??????


----------



## ipsd (Aug 11, 2004)

Freez where you at?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ipsd said:


> Freez where you at?


:laugh: just missed you


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

damn its packed in here.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shoot the breez with mr freez


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im drink cheap vodka and spirte by myself, come talk to me or ill beat you up


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

o yeah make sure you make nosie in terh so i kn w your ther


----------

